# Seriously...



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

Has anybody ever suggested anything and TiVO implemented it? Not that I read these forums everyday, but I've never seen anything suggested by us and then it shows up in my TiVO


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sure something has. However, most feature suggestions are made by people who want to suit the device exactly to their special needs. Take for example the recent post of someone wanting to forgo the screen saver use of live tv in order to keep it on the tivo menus. This was all so that he/she would know when someone else was using the tivo, so he/she could with a slingbox. Now one might say hmm. Easy to implement. Shouldn't break anything. Just need to add one more setting to be changed for people who want it this way... Tivo tries to keep their devices simple and easy to use, so extra settings are to be discouraged unless necessary to enable a feature. The given example would not add any functionality to the Tivo and would only allow some people to disable what 99&#37; of expect to see when they turn on their TV.

I do not disagree with many of the requests (I am on the fence on the one that is mentioned) and I am sure I have made some myself (I want clearQAM channel mapping), but you have to remember to look at them in the way Tivo would.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 7, 2002)

socrplyr...all that does make sense. I know most suggestions are specific to one's needs, but there's bound to have been some that the masses want/need. I was just wondering..has that actually happened?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, there is TiVoToGo, Dual tuners, built in ethernet, G, and WPA support. TiVoToGo may not have been directly requested, but pre 7.1, Series 1 and 2 Standalone owners have hacked their DVRs and extraced recordings themselves. Since 7.1, that has minimized.

I have even requested support for digital OTA tuners, and they added that to Series 2s.


----------



## mmascari (May 16, 2002)

The entire "More" menu that allows you to get to Season passes and view upcoming from the now playing menu.

Groups - although not exactly as Folders as asked for.

Recently Deleted

The size display on the extra information display. This is a good example, since it doesn't server that big a function, but also probably wasn't hard to add and doesn't generate a lot of customer calls.

The ability to review the suggestion values (one there, then gone, now back slightly different).

The back to TiVo transfer from computer.

Features in TiVo Desktop Plus.

I'm sure there are more and some of them are more natural evolutions than others are.


----------



## steve101 (Jan 4, 2005)

Delete entire folder in Now Playing - was a
frequently requested feature.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I am sure there are things that have been suggested that were implemented. Whether or not it was because of the suggestion is unknown. 

I know I made a request to confirm delete season pass a couple of years ago. It's now part of the system.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

FSI has been requested and TiVo implemented HME so someone else could write the app... oh wait. 


anyhow Since TiVo does a bit more than just troll the suggestions forum here to come up with ideas for new features we will never know the origin of what is in place.

I am fairly certain that TiVo employees read the suggestions however so what is posted here does become part of the TiVo collective mind in some fashion


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Cajun said:


> Has anybody ever suggested anything and TiVO implemented it? Not that I read these forums everyday, but I've never seen anything suggested by us and then it shows up in my TiVO


Oh, absolutely! Of course, it's hard to know which ones were already in development when someone asked for it versus which ones were sparked by this forum, but among a few items which were requested here and later implemented:

Folders
Ethernet port
More than 1 sorting scheme
15 minute jump
Undelete
External / upgradable drive support


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I am fairly certain that TiVo employees read the suggestions however so what is posted here does become part of the TiVo collective mind in some fashion


I have a close friend who works on firmware at TiVo who's told me that, although most of them are forbidden to comment online except as requested by management, they're all strongly encouraged to monitor these forums.


----------

